# Why people say NTs are insensitive?



## DevilMayCry (Aug 25, 2014)

Why so many people (especially feelers) say or imply that NTs are insensitive? I've seen people even insinuating that there is a correlation between NT temperament and psychopathy.

Are we insensitive or they are just overly sensitive?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

NTs have a tendency to disregard people's feelings because we value truth and logic, but that doesn't mean that we are insensitive all the time or that we can't learn to be more considerate of others' feelings if we try.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone who has ever told me that I am insensitive were being hypersensitive.


----------



## Powershower (Feb 19, 2015)

I see others feelings, I can adjust to the situations. Sometimes I just don't care about the feelings though because the logic behind the situation makes more sense.

as an example - I often ask girls that are known feelers, "did you want me to listen or fix it?"


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Simply because they can't handle the truth.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

i'm actually hypersensitive but i just don't care


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

DevilMayCry said:


> Why so many people (especially feelers) say or imply that NTs are insensitive? I've seen people even insinuating that there is a correlation between NT temperament and psychopathy.
> 
> Are we insensitive or they are just overly sensitive?


Neither, what they are describing is a clash of values. All people caretake various aspects of life. For some the emotional wellbeing of people is their pet project, for others it might innovation that makes life easier, for others caretaking the aesthetics of environment, clothing or goods is important. When someone else has a different focus in life to you it's a usual thing to knee-jerk and not love those people, simply because your common ground is not evident.


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

I try to be sensitive to other people's feelings but sometimes I forget and say what I actually think. That usually gets me into trouble.


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

Because most of us don't give a damn about political correctness.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

I see two possible options to explain this:

1) Lack of mutual understanding 

2) They are really too sensitive and see everyone who is unlike them as "cold monsters"

I'd bet on the first option, but I'm sure there are immature people who fit the second description.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

It's because NTs see people's value based on their on competence at being a human.

They see people's value not based on their kindess per say, or how much fun they are, but by how competenr they are at being part of the human community. People who pause and consider how their actions and words effect others show competence at being human. Competent people get love from NTs.

If you're incompetent you're going to get a blunt correction on how you need to act to be competent from the NT's POV.

NTs value people who can benefit the human community. Are people insightful and in control of themsleves? If so they are competent humans and valued. 

I'm very caring about people as long as they are competent to play by the rules. If you treat others as you would like to be treated, like giving food to your poor neighbor, babysitting a child who's family is in poverty for free so they can have money to pay their rent, etc. Then I value them as a member of the human community who offers something to the world.

If they are making a lot more money than other people, because they got lucky with a good job, but act like they live in poverty so they can keep all their money in savings, they are despicable. 
If they are going to impose on you and ask you to watch their kids on a Saturday, not for work, but just so they can go out and have a good time and don't care that they're making you have to stay in on a weekend, they are selfish people. 
If they ask for favors but never feel the will to return any, then I'm blunt about disliking their behavior, because they are failing at being the best they can be. Which is incompetence.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

1) I don't show my emotions if there's not a reason. And the reasons to show my emotions are really few.
2) even if there is a reason, it is probable that I simply am not able to show them
3) I don't take decisions based on feelings or on emotions
4) I am not a hypocrite. If I don't care about somebody/something or I don't feel something, I don't pretend to do it. 
5) I am interested in understanding emotions so I try to understand them from a scientific point of view and this makes many feelers uncomfortable. When you find a scientific or evolutionistic reason for, I don't know..., fear or love, some feelers are like... offended (?) puzzled (?) and they think you don't feel those sentiments just because you are curious about their origins or that you are reducing them to something poor or without value. idk why. 

All this is seen as insensitive by many F people. 

Actually I think that they ARE somehow more sensitive than me, that their sensibility is more wide and extended to more people, but it is also true that they are simply more capable to recognize and to show what they feel. 

I am not. 
Expecially in person to person interactions. 
But I have a sensibility and I feel emotions like anybody else. It is just that I'm more detached from them. It is like I was able to look at them from above if I want. 

It doesn't mean that they are not there. They are. But they influence me in a different way. A way that feelers have difficulties to understand.


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

NT's are not insensitive. The biggest problem with NT's is that usually, their personalities are boring as hell. NF's tend to tick my fancy much more (probably because I AM one).


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

@DevilMayCry: I find it really ironic that you out of all people are asking this.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> NT's are not insensitive. The biggest problem with NT's is that usually, their personalities are boring as hell. NF's tend to tick my fancy much more (probably because I AM one).


Yep, we're not insensitive. I've buried our F very deep, I always think with 'will it give an advantage to me? Will I be in a bad position after that?' More than the 'usual good/bad' things. In fact, I believe I can feel if I care especially of it, but I honestly don't care of feelings.

But when it rise up sometime, because it cannot stay burried, I totally loose control (but for other people they feel like it's a nitrogen cold anger), I become totally obsessed, without limit and I stop taking care of myself. Same with girls. Right know I prefere 1000 times a girl I like than a girl I love, for this reason.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think there's any actual connection between NT and insensitive. I think it's just that a lot of Ts in general walk around flashing their "blunt honesty" like it's a badge of honor and then get called mean for being that way. 

There's a complication, too, cause not all people accused of being insensitive are actually being insensitive. But sometimes people are insensitive for realz cause that's just what they provoke with their attitude. 

I think it's silly to make it into something stemming from a functional preference either way. I've seen plenty of Fs being insensitive, even if they aren't always called on it.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm extremely sensitive, but I choose not to act upon my emotions if they conflict with my logical principles.


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't know about this. Maybe NTs are less sensitive than some other types, but we're also probably more tolerant of peoples' foibles with more of a live and let live attitude and less likely to take a dislike to people without a very good reason. Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I think the stereotype of NT's being insensitive stems from the fact that NT's are stereotypically very logical individuals that don't supposedly have a great grasp on emotional subjects. That being said, NT's are not total machines and can have deep emotions - something that can either be good (deep passion for something) or bad (a breakdown of epic proportions). Sensitivity could be learned as well since...well...people these days are quite sensitive to everything .


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

Some NTs are considerate. Some NTs can be tactless. The immature ones tend to be proud of being offensive. 
Some NFs have thick skin. Some NFs can be sensitive. The immature ones will throw composure out the window and go on a moralistic tirade.
The internet is a den of immaturity exacerbated by anonymity. 
IRL, asshole NTs and hypersensitive NFs are usually outcasted until they learn how to manage their differences of opinion civilly. Unless they live in a bubble.


----------

